# Unknown blotches on Platy



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, I noticed this a little while back, and this week it has spread across large portions of my adult platy's body.

We all know what reptiles shedding look like, this is much like what is on my platy, a blotch a good 1 1/2 cms on her stemming from her dorsal fin, and it is also on her tail. It is opaque, and in the light looks almost white, *sigh* what do you think this is, and any recommendations for treatment?


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Try a google search or something on fish diseases and see if you can identify it better, it could be cotton fungus, but that is usually more white and puffy...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i white blotch showed up on my platy but it didn't spread so i'm leaving it alone


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Its gotten SO much worse, geez, I bought Rid Ich from Kordon because it said it treated other fungus infections. I searched for hours and came up with no name for what my fish have, all I know is that it is SOME kind of fungus, the cories have what looks like ulcers, and the platy's are even worse off... Half of the largest female platys body is covered in the fungus and she is having trouble swimming, it is spreading on the babies aswell. They were trying to scratch their itch earlier today by rolling on the rocks, this is awfull I feel horrible for them 

Treating and changing water, I hope for the best....


----------



## katierox-21 (Apr 17, 2005)

i think a good move would be to change your water and clean and wash all of your tank accsessories.....when the "blotches" occured was it after you added any fish or tank acssessories to it?


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Nope I didnt add any new fish when it began, or decorations. The treatment is working, the smaller platy's fungus looks like its gone, and on the larger platy it is slowly lifting up off of her scales. I just did a 25% water change and Im going to treat the tank again later today.


----------

